# High Tech vs. Low Tech



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would say it comes down to how fast do you want your tank to fill out, how often you wish to trim the plants as well as what plants you wish to keep.

Given your post I would say you should go with high tech to keep you happy and interested.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

My vote is low tech. I'm all about the wallet. Plus tinkering with my tank and scape I find are two of best things about keeping an aquarium.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

As far as attractiveness, there are some pretty darned ugly high tech tanks, especially those that aren't managed well with all sorts of algae and nutrient issues. Additionally just because you're able to grow "more demanding plants" doesn't make it an attractive tank. I'll take a well scaped low tech tank full of ferns, anubias and moss any day over a high tech tank full of fast growing stems that are all lined up in straight lines looking like a corn field.

Of course, beauty is in the eye of the beholder so I'd think twice before you start dissing a particular style.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

yea no kidding, some of the worst looking tanks i have seen were some gaudy high tech collectoris tanks.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've done both and I can say low tech's are much much easier maintenance wise. So if your the person who doesn't pay attention to their tanks very well or isn't willing to do work weekly, go low tech. High techs are a lot more fun because you can grow a lot of different variety and have tanks that mature faster.

I will say however that you can solve a lot of issues in the beginning with a high tech tank by 

1. Figure out lighting *MORE ISN"T BETTER" ~~~~ For instance, I started with 4X54W T5HO on my 75G, after fighting algae for about a month I backed it down to 2 bulbs for the same period. Everything else was kept the same, including CO2. Plants grew exceptionally well and there was little algae.

2. SUBSTRATE SUBSTRATE SUBSTRATE - I personally believe this is one of the most important things. - I decided to to Mineralized Top Soil for my 75 and can say that I'm satisfied with it completely. As of the past 3 months I have yet to add ANY ferts, other then 30G water changes a week. No ill effects.

3. co2 is important in a high tech. Don't skimp out on a cheap setup. They will cost you more in the end.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've seen some gorgeous high tech tanks.

I've seen some equally gorgeous low tech tanks.

Low tech tanks tend to take more patience. However, they also tend to be a lot less work to maintain looking nice. Since I don't like my hobbies to be "work"- I like low tech best, personally.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Jeff5614 said:


> As far as attractiveness, there are some pretty darned ugly high tech tanks, especially those that aren't managed well with all sorts of algae and nutrient issues. Additionally just because you're able to grow "more demanding plants" doesn't make it an attractive tank. I'll take a well scaped low tech tank full of ferns, anubias and moss any day over a high tech tank full of fast growing stems that are all lined up in straight lines looking like a corn field.
> 
> Of course, beauty is in the eye of the beholder so I'd think twice before you start dissing a particular style.


True dat, Dog.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

UnHeAlThY ObSeSsIoN said:


> :help:
> 
> Which is better?
> I am not [STRIKE]really[/STRIKE] bothered about energy consumption as I'm not paying for it.
> ...


It's not really a high tech or low tech thing. It really just boils down to knowing what your goals are and how you want to achieve them. 

I mean, lets take the 60P I'm about to set up for example.

I'm going to be growing mainly moss and ferns. Low tech, right? 

Nope... I'm also going to be using pressurized co2, lots of ferts, and a HQI metal halide fixture. That means high tech, right?

Light is really the driving force here. The more light you have the more everything becomes essential. 

My main goal with the tank was to assemble something pleasing to my eye. For me that meant going with a HQI fixture. Granted it will hang way over the tank to get the light levels down so I can keep up with ferts and co2 it will require. It will still be a slow growing tank.

My point is to find your goal and then do what's needed achieve it. Doing it backwards is much harder.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> It's not really a high tech or low tech thing. It really just boils down to knowing what your goals are and how you want to achieve them.
> 
> I mean, lets take the 60P I'm about to set up for example.
> 
> ...


+1 on that advice. All depends on how you want your tank to look. What you can do with High vs Low Tech are completely different.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> It really just boils down to knowing what your goals are and how you want to achieve them.


 
Bears repeating. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

This decision should be based on how much time and effort you want to put forth. A good looking aqauscape doesn't require high or low tech, it requires a good eye, as well as understanding water quality and the right plants to use for the setup. But the final thing a good looking tank boils down to is a creative eye.


----------



## UnHeAlThY ObSeSsIoN (Aug 15, 2011)

I read in an article in a magazine that you should start off low tech and then move on to the tank of your dreams. (Which for me is the ultimate Iwagumi nano. But the aquascape is not my no 1 priority - I am a fishkeeper who likes nice aquascaping raather than an aquascaper who likes nice fish.)
Is it possible to run a high tech tank using only liquid carbon and no pressurised CO2? I am slightly worried about the CO2 breaking, adding too much, getting refills etc.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

As far as the term goes, I think co2 injection is a prerequisite for "high tech". You could certainly use liquid carbon though, just don't use too much light.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

+1 jaidexl said in post #12.

Not sure what high/low tech means any more. Amount of light dictates supporting elements. If you are a fish person who just wants them in a natural scape, lower light and lower maint would make sense.

So decide your goals and priorities first.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

UnHeAlThY ObSeSsIoN said:


> Is it possible to run a high tech tank using only liquid carbon and no pressurised CO2? I am slightly worried about the CO2 breaking, adding too much, getting refills etc.


Yes, just don't put too much light over the tank.

I personally would probably consider a tank like this "medium" tech, but those types of distinctions are far from set in stone...


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I agree with you lauralee I would consider that medium tech too. Also like you said the types of distinctions are far from set in stone I agree. My distinctions of low tech is low light and no CO2 or Excel, Medium tech would be using excel. High tech would be pressurized high light. That's just my distinctions of the types of tech.


----------



## SeaSlug182 (Apr 1, 2011)

No CO2, no ferts, if the plant is unable to life off of fish poo, then it is unfit for my tank, survival of the fittest, may the best plant win


----------

